# Kompakt-Wakü bei umgekehrter Belüftung sinnvoll?



## Starcook (3. Mai 2016)

*Kompakt-Wakü bei umgekehrter Belüftung sinnvoll?*

Servus, liebe Community!

Ich bin seit einigen Monaten Besitzer eines wunderschön schlichten *BitFenix Phenom M*. Das Innenleben sieht ihr in meiner Siggi. Grundsätzlich ist das ein für meine Ansprüche und Vorlieben genialer Case, nur hat seine Kühlmethode ein großes Manko.
Damit auf so engem Raum eine 980ti richtig gut gekühlt werden kann, wurde das Gehäuse so konzipiert, dass das MoBo 180° gedreht ist. Vorteil ist, dass dadurch 2x120mm frische, kühle Luft auf die GPU feuern können. Gerade bei einem HTPC sorgt das für maximale Stille (so weit das bei einer 980ti möglich ist).

Das Dumme dabei, die CPU muss sich mit der warmen Luft im Case begnügen. Es gehen also 2x120mm oben rein und ein 120mm jeweils hinten sowie unten wieder raus.

Ich hatte nun die Idee, das alles durch eine Kompakt-Wakü zu entschlacken, da ich nach unten Platz für 2x120mm habe. Die Idee wäre also, dass oben weiterhin 2x120mm reinblasen, hinten ein 140mm raus und unten die CPU mit ihrer 240er WaKü.

Allerdings würde ja auch bei dieser Variante nur Warme Luft durch die Kühllösung der CPU gedrückt werden und wurde somit evtl. den Zweck gar nicht mehr erfüllen? 

Meint ihr, dieser Weg würde Sinn machen, oder wäre es einzig sinnvoll, die Kompakt-Wakü reinblasen zu lassen, was meinen Plan (zumindest mit diesem Case) unmöglich machen würde?

PS: Klassisches unten rein -> oben raus ist auf Grund der Bauweise definitiv nicht umsetzbar.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-Wakü bei umgekehrter Belüftung sinnvoll?*

Wie wäre es mit Lüfter umdrehen? Von Unten nach Oben wäre von der Thermik deutlich besser.


----------



## Starcook (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-Wakü bei umgekehrter Belüftung sinnvoll?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Lüfter umdrehen? Von Unten nach Oben wäre von der Thermik deutlich besser.



Bei dem Case macht das eben keinen Sinn.  
Das Mobo ist um 180° gedreht und somit ist der Lüfter der GPU nach oben gerichtet. Ein Luftstrom von unten nach oben würde der GPU keinerlei Frischluft bieten und sogar noch die warme Abluft der CPU an die Platine der Graka drücken.

Hier ein Symbolbild (nicht von mir): https://i.ytimg.com/vi/xagUisybtHM/hqdefault.jpg


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-WakÃ¼ bei umgekehrter BelÃ¼ftung sinnvoll?*

@Starcook: 

Eine AiO-Wakü auf der CPU wird die Temperatur nicht verbessern. Das hat zwei Gründe: Die Abwärme deiner 980Ti, die deutlich größer ist als die deiner CPU, wird weiterhin im Gehäuse verteilt und zweitens ist die Kühlleistung einer  AiO-Wakü mit 240mm Radiator nicht größer als die deines DRP3.

Was die CPU (Temperatur im Gehäuse ist niedriger) und GPU-Temperatur senken würde ist diese Kühllösung ...

Alternative Kuhlung: Arctic Accelero Hybrid III - 14� im Test - Hardwareluxx

Speziell bei deiner Grafikkarte und deinem Gehäuse bietet sich diese Lösung geradezu an. Deine MSI 980Ti Gaming besitzt verschraubte passive Kühler, die du auf der Karte belassen kannst. 

MSI GTX 98 Ti Gaming 6G - MSI GTX 98 Ti Gaming 6G - ocaholic


MSI 98� Ti Gaming 6G Card overclocks and pictures - Page 13

Die beiden einblasenden 120mm Lüfter im Deckel deines Phenom M kühlen damit den Speicher und die Wandler deiner 980Ti, die AiO-Wakü kümmert sich um den Chip deiner 980 Ti. Das bedeutet, du montierst den Lüfter und den Kühlkörper, die der AiO-Wakü beiliegen, nicht auf deiner Grafikkarte sondern erstzt lediglich den MSI-Grafikkartenkühlkörper.

Du kannst dich zwischen der Version mit 140mm und 120mm Radiator entscheiden:

120mm: https://geizhals.de/arctic-accelero-hybrid-iii-120-acacc00028a-b-a1390927.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

140mm: https://geizhals.de/arctic-accelero-hybrid-iii-140-acacc00020a-bu-a1312878.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


Resultat dieser Aktion: Deine CPU wird mit dem Dark Rock 3 besser gekühlt (Abwärme der Grafikkarte verteilt sich nicht mehr im Gehäuse) und die Grafikkarte bleibt durch die bessere Kühlung unter Spielelast auch leiser.


----------



## Starcook (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-WakÃ¼ bei umgekehrter BelÃ¼ftung sinnvoll?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> @Starcook:
> 
> Eine AiO-Wakü auf der CPU wird die Temperatur nicht verbessern. Das hat zwei Gründe: Die Abwärme deiner 980Ti, die deutlich größer ist als die deiner CPU, wird weiterhin im Gehäuse verteilt und zweitens ist die Kühlleistung einer  AiO-Wakü mit 240mm Radiator nicht größer als die deines DRP3.
> 
> ...



Asche auf mein Haupt, ich wusste gar nicht, das es auch AIO für GPUs gibt. So herum klingt das natürlich viel logischer, vielen Dank!


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-Wakü bei umgekehrter Belüftung sinnvoll?*

Ich glaube mein Vorschlag wird doch nicht funktionieren. Wegen der Größe des DRP3 fehlt der Platz für den Radiator+Lüfter, um beide im Boden oder Heck zu montieren.

Black & White Bitfenix Phenom M


----------



## Skaugen (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-Wakü bei umgekehrter Belüftung sinnvoll?*

Und wenn die Lüfter oben und unten reinblasen, während der im Heck alles rausschaufeln darf? Dann haben GraKa und WaKü Frischluft und die Abluft drückt sich in der Mitte raus. Das Bitfenix ist ja ein relativ offenes Gehäuse.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-Wakü bei umgekehrter Belüftung sinnvoll?*

Oder nach nem anderen Gehäuse schauen. Wäre wahrscheinlich sogar günstiger als die GPU-AIO für 100-140€.


----------



## Starcook (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-Wakü bei umgekehrter Belüftung sinnvoll?*



Skaugen schrieb:


> Und wenn die Lüfter oben und unten reinblasen, während der im Heck alles rausschaufeln darf? Dann haben GraKa und WaKü Frischluft und die Abluft drückt sich in der Mitte raus. Das Bitfenix ist ja ein relativ offenes Gehäuse.



Hatte ich auch schon überlegt, aber dann würde ja deutlich mehr Luft rein- als rausgehen. Quasi 4x120mm rein und nur 1x140mm raus.


----------



## Starcook (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-Wakü bei umgekehrter Belüftung sinnvoll?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder nach nem anderen Gehäuse schauen. Wäre wahrscheinlich sogar günstiger als die GPU-AIO für 100-140€.



Kommt leider nicht in Frage, ich liebe dieses Case.


----------



## Skaugen (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-Wakü bei umgekehrter Belüftung sinnvoll?*



Starcook schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon überlegt, aber dann würde ja deutlich mehr Luft rein- als rausgehen. Quasi 4x120mm rein und nur 1x140mm raus.



Und wo ist da das Problem? Die löchrige Rückseite deines Gehäuses' wird schon für einen Druckausgleich sorgen.


----------



## Starcook (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-Wakü bei umgekehrter Belüftung sinnvoll?*



Skaugen schrieb:


> Und wo ist da das Problem? Die löchrige Rückseite deines Gehäuses' wird schon für einen Druckausgleich sorgen.



Ich hab das Szenario mal getestet, leider hat das die bisher schlechtesten Werte ergeben. Der CPU ging es zwar ganz gut soweit, aber die GPU war in Sekunden unter Last bei über 80 Grad und dröhnte mit 1700 U/min 
Wahrscheinlich kommt die Warme Luft nicht mehr so richtig aus dem Gehäuse bzw. staut sich zwischen GPU und CPU. 

Die besten Werte ergaben bisher 2x oben rein, 1x unten rein, 1x unten raus und 1x hinten raus.


----------



## Melton (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kompakt-Wakü bei umgekehrter Belüftung sinnvoll?*

Die GPU unter Wasser zu setzten senkt deutlich die Temperatur im Gehäuse , hab selber erst meine GTX 970 wie Lios Nudin es beschrieben hat unter Wasser gesetzt, fantastische Werte erreicht bei Max. OC. 

Mein Gehäuse Hat ebenfalls kaum Platz geboten aber evtl. kannst du einen Gehäuse Lüfter opfern und dafür den Radiator samt Lüfter verbauen ?


----------

